# WTF Vancouver Vantage guitar scam?



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this model was made in Korea and not in 1970. I had one, It was a POS and nowhere near the quality of MIJ Vantages. I sold it for $100 and was happy to get that.









VANTAGE classic electric - musical instruments - by owner


Beautiful electric...bought in 1970, been kept in perfect condition. Rarely played.



vancouver.craigslist.org


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Vantage started in 1978 in Japan (Matsumoko) then moved to Korea (samick) in the late 80's IIRC. So it can't be a 1970 model. But I don't see that model in the Korean catalogue. The guitar in the CL post is round at the strap peg like a les paul and looks like some of the Japanese models. . Where the Korean models have a small flat (like a tele and strat normally has) so maybe Japanese but not 1970









The ”Made In Korea” gallery


These are the models that were produced in Korea. Vantage was a brand started by Music Technologies, Inc. (MTI) around 1978. MTI was formerly known as Unicord, Inc., which created the Univox and We…




www.vantage-guitars.com














The ”Made In Japan” gallery


These are the models that were produced in Japan. Not complete and triplechecked… Vantage electric and bass guitars By modelname ‘The First One’ V-100 AV Series ‘Avenger&#82…




www.vantage-guitars.com


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't care where it is made. You could not give me that POS.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Doesn't look Japan made. Will take a look at my catalogues.

Edit:

Seems to be part of the X series that came out in the 1985 Cat. This model is not in it so that would clearly put it in the Korean made Post 1986.


Edit Again:

Hummm...

Could be a V-338... not familiar with those...


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

The first electric guitar I bought for myself ( until then I was at the mercy of my dad's decisions) was a VA800 at L&M in the good ol' days when a (1981) 16-year-old kid could go in with 20 bucks and a home address and walk out with a pretty nice guitar, and a huge Traynor tube amp from way back in time, Great amp, very nice guitar... Both long gone.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The one I had had a maple neck and slightly different electronics. Same body shape, headstock, and logo. It had a made in Korea sticker on it.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have one of these in white. It's somewhere at my parent's place. It wasn't worth taking with me when I moved out.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

I think owning that guitar would be a disadVantage


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> Doesn't look Japan made. Will take a look at my catalogues.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I think you are right. If it is it was made in Japan. Very little information so it’s probably rare. Don’t think I’d pay that much for it though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks like the Avenger I use to have, but not sure where it's from, it does look like a later model with those appointments.

I don't see in the ad any claim of the date or country of origin though.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

sulphur said:


> I don't see in the ad any claim of the date or country of origin though.


Seller changed his ad ! Someone must of pointed out all the mistakes to him.


----------

